# Too much snow???



## John W (Jan 12, 2012)

Why can't we be having these problems??? I leave for Zermatt on the 20th!! I will be wishing you all good weather back here.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-freak-snowfalls-cut-road-rail-air-links.html


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 12, 2012)

They had a really warm and dry fall too. Hope that's a good sign for our future ...


----------



## John W (Jan 12, 2012)

I have a feeling you are right..  Fingers crossed for an obsurd late winter early spring...  3 foot of snow in 1 day??? Has that EVER happened anywhere in the NEK????  I have heard of 3 foot storm totals but not in 1 day....  Hoping to get to the slides at whiteface this year..... So pray for heavy and late snow..


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 12, 2012)

John W said:


> I have a feeling you are right..  Fingers crossed for an obsurd late winter early spring...  3 foot of snow in 1 day??? Has that EVER happened anywhere in the NEK????  I have heard of 3 foot storm totals but not in 1 day....  Hoping to get to the slides at whiteface this year..... So pray for heavy and late snow..



Ask the people in the Catskills what that's like.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 12, 2012)

Certainly jealous particularly with whats going on here in the states.  (feel a rant coming on)  Can't believe how wrong all the forecasts were for this year.  Just looking back at them, it seems that no one saw this coming.  Not only that but the model data coming out keeps changing almost on a daily basis.  One day the AO is tanking the next not, the NAO forecasts as well.  One source tells me La Nina has peaked, another says it strengthening.  I know weather is not an easy thing to predict but its truly getting frustrating.  Even my usual saving grace Utah is under performing.  Still 3 1/2 months to go but this is as bad as I have ever seen it. (end rant).  I will now go back to trying to be  my optimistic self and convince myself its gonna change.  BTW to the OP enjoy your European vacation, at least you are assured of having snow.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## watchoutbelow (Jan 12, 2012)

The ski film makers will be having some fun.


----------



## John W (Jan 12, 2012)

@ 4aprice..  Thanks. I  am pretty psyched...  Looks like we are going to have some pretty great conditions...


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 12, 2012)

Never to much snow


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 12, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Never to much snow



Once again, ask the residents of Hunter about Feb 2010.



I was there 2 days after, and the town was a disaster area.  Too bad DMC isn't here to back me up.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 12, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> Once again, ask the residents of Hunter about Feb 2010.



Thats  a  Saturday  line?


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 12, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> Thats  a  Saturday  line?



It's the line after they had received 7 feet of snow over the course of 3-4 days.  On top of those exceptional circumstances, it's busy because half the town was without power, including the west side lift, so there was no separate pod for the advanced skiers to stay in.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 13, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> Once again, ask the residents of Hunter about Feb 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> I was there 2 days after, and the town was a disaster area.  Too bad DMC isn't here to back me up.



I was there for the whole event, except Saturday, had to go to work, but came right back for Sunday and Monday. It was the most snow I have ever seen fall in 4 days..ever.. you couldn't see a thing, had to try and ski without goggles which was almost impossible, and the stuff was super heavy. Friday morning woke to a hotel parking lot completly buried, everyone trying to dig out, my jeep was covered almost to the roof..I just put it in 4 wheel and backed out, town was without power but Hunter was running, how I don't know. first run I smashed into a chest deep wall at the top of Hell Gate, zero grooming as ..no one but a liftie showed up..the rest of the day it just got deeper and deeper..and I wished I had my new powder skis which wouldn't arrive until Saturday.I was on 170 x 85 wide Volkl ac40's. the west side was nuts, chest deep, you just pointed them and tried to push through, met a lot of people that day..most of them trying to unbury themselves. ALL 150 acres was open, every cliff had people diving off them, some not very well, lots of digging out, all I saw of one guy under the lift was his snowbaord.By the end of the day the plows had formed 10 to 15 foot walls all over the roads , like driving through a maze...Came back Sunday to 6 foot plus moguls everywhere,Westway was a hoot, and with my powder boards it was a hell of a lot easier...it finaly stopped snowing Monday..and I needed new legs...a 100 year storm for the record books.










The K club parking lot..thursday night






that sign is over 5 feet high


----------

